# Light-Hearted Topics!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It seems like there have been a lot of threads in Chit-Chat lately that don't really  fall into the "light-hearted" topic category. 

Soooooo ---
In hopes of bringing a smile  to your day, I thought I'd share a few photos I took today while out walking with my pups. 

Well, this one was actually taken right before Kylie and Autumn left for our walk but I thought it was cute so I'll share it too.

Pedro is the pilot and little Poppy (behind him) is his co-pilot 










I think our leaves may be just past peak , but they still look lovely to me!









































































Kylie










Autumn










Thanks for looking -- have a wonderful day! :wave:

*


----------



## michiyoLove (Dec 2, 2007)

But, I don't like light-hearted topics T-T

Nice pictures though, reminds me that I have pictures that I took a month ago c:


----------



## PickySquakerz (Sep 4, 2011)

lol cute dog! and i love the little pilots!!! sooo adorable! love the backgroung pics too! lovely!!


----------



## ronsig (Oct 16, 2006)

I love the little pilots too. My budgies have the same plane.
And the leaves on our trees are long gone..

Sigrid


----------



## Lisa P. (Dec 22, 2010)

YAY!!! I love the pics, thanks for sharing them! Feel free to share more!

I lived in VA for just under a year and it was amazing! Just beautiful and in January there were people riding their motorcycles and wearing shorts! WOW! And pansies still grew and were beautiful! 

Your pups are cute too and I bet they enjoyed the walk!

Lisa


----------



## apolline (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pictures! The fall colors are pretty.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous nature trails, and I love your dogs - beautiful. Of course, the birds are adorable.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*What a great place to go walking!!  Your pups look beautiful!!*


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

Lovely photos Deb! Thanks for sharing, they did put a smile on my face !


----------



## Erika (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing, those are fantastic pics 
It feels so weird to me to see trees change colour... Australia has no native deciduous trees, we dont get any mass colour changes with the seasons, it looks very beautiful though  I bet kylie and autumn enjoyed their walk 
I think that pic of Pedro and poppy is adorable  there such a beautiful pair!*


----------



## bellabudgie99 (Jun 24, 2010)

The first photo is SUPER ADORABLE!  So lovey dovey! 

You are SO lucky to get to walk in such a lovely place!  You must live in the country or something, your so lucky! It's all truly beautiful! 

Your dogs are so cute, they're very fluffified!


----------



## jane1888 (Feb 21, 2011)

beautiful pictures the colours are amazing i love when the trees change colour, the dogs are lovely such nice shiney coats but i so want the birds in the aeroplane and the aeroplane toooooo


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

I adore Pedro and Poppy in their airplane. They are so pretty. 
It's nice to walk around and see sights like that now. Soon will change though. 
Kylie and Autumn are beautiful. Great pictures as always Deb. I for one never tire of seeing them. So with that being said.....more please.


----------



## Degar247 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your photos! It's so beautiful out there. I'm in AZ and we never see those beautiful colors in our leaves. Its just green, brown and hot all the time.


----------



## keetloverkl (Sep 9, 2011)

*Those are fabulous pictures! I am so glad that you shared!! I love the pics of the birds and the dogs. You have so many beautiful animals.*


----------



## AnimalLuver (Jul 22, 2011)

Love the fall pics Deb  Seems so peaceful and serene where you live  Pedro is being such a gentleman  Flying the plane to impress his lady friend   Kylie looks gorgeous as always  Autumn must love the weather -- it's her season after all


----------



## clifff123 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the light hearted topic , pictures are beautiful, including birds and dogs!


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

Such a nice way to start your day and ours  Beautiful photos Deb, thanks for sharing.


----------

